

Microsoft Points coding cracked, costs MS a cool million - trotsky
http://saveandquitgaming.com/2011/03/microsoft-lose-1-2-million-due-to-code-exploit/

======
noctrine
The site appears dead to me. Google cache here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FFGpmH8...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FFGpmH8sH2IJ:saveandquitgaming.com/2011/03/microsoft-
lose-1-2-million-due-to-code-
exploit/+http://saveandquitgaming.com/2011/03/microsoft-lose-1-2-million-due-
to-code-exploit/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

